# Another good run



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Finally some "warmer" weather and we headed out. The bunnies stayed in the thick cover and were difficult to spot with snow-covered brush creating tunnels. 4 good runs, with 3 no shows. 

1 more for the freezer


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Good to hear. I am off the next couple weeks and looking forward to running the dogs and late doe season. I think some sunny weather will really get things going....always had better luck with high pressure after a good snow!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Glad to hear someone's dog(s) are running well. I had my Basset out yesterday morning and jumped four bunnies which he got right onto within seconds. The retard couldn't straighten out and run a single one! One of them he jumped and had a sight-chase for a few yards, then once out of sight he could run it for nothing.


----------



## huston961 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Finally some "warmer" weather and we headed out. The bunnies stayed in the thick cover and were difficult to spot with snow-covered brush creating tunnels. 4 good runs, with 3 no shows.
> 
> 1 more for the freezer


Nice work sounds like you had alot of fun I went to hillman Saturday and they were held up pretty tight. The only way we could get them going is by jumping on the brush, we got 4 cottintails no shoeshoes and the dog ran good even though there was a foot of snow But I had to jump them all myself then she would get on them. I'm waiting for a nice sunny day to go again what a blast :coolgleam


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

First hunt of the season today. 0 for 2. The dog did well but the shooters were not so hot! There is a ton of snow on the limbs and underbrush which makes it hard on the hunter and dogs. We'll see how things pan out after more snow tomorrow.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Had some good running yesterday also. Pretty happy with the hounds yesterday.


----------

